# Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid



## Spoony

*Product*
Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid 100ml

*Price and Availability*
From around £23.95 for 100ml from all major Dodo Juice resellers

*Manufacturers Product Information and Instructions*
Half wax, half sealant, Supernatural Hybrid takes on all-comers in the LSP market - whether expensive boutique waxes or fashionable hi-tech sealants. Excellent durability and heat resistance from the semi-synthetic recipe, in a convenient and affordable 100ml jar.

*Packaging*
Comes in the usual jar with a screw top lid which is branded with Dodo Juice SN theme. Looks really slick and professional.
*
Appearance and Fragrance*
The product itself is an off yellow wax colour and does not really have any fragrance to note.
*
Ease of Use*
Following suit with pretty much the entire Dodo range this product provides supreme ease of use. I prepared the paint with a paint cleanser and applied SN Hybrid wit a german style applicator (the soft side) and it went on really easy. A couple of swipes in the jar to load the applicator and away you go. Much like most of this product group I used a thin layer.

In terms of buffing off I chose a plush MF and it done the job with ease. I left it on for around 20-30mins all in and it came back off with absolutely no hassle. I have not however tried it in direct sunlight as I applied this coat in the evening.

It will be tougher to buff off if you end up with thick coats, it really is key to use nice thin layers. To achieve this I prefer a german style applicator.
*
Finish*
I feel that the product left a nice crisp glassy finish to the paint. The car itself has many swirls and hasn't been machined since it only just arrived from the dealer but the SN Hybrid certainly added a bit of something.
Not as much of a wet look as other products but it does give a really fresh look

Before:





































After:













































Beading:

















*
Durability*
Reports indicate so far that durability of this product is good with tests showing it protecting 3+ months down the line. Another interesting point is what it took to shift it as some DW members report that even after IPA and APC scrubbings there was still some protection evident on the paint.

In terms of this car I've had it on a month with no drop off in performance, still as it was after first application which is fairly impressive to start.

*Value*
In the sealant market I would say the product itself is quite expensive for what you get in terms of initial outlay, that being said with it not being a liquid it will go a long way if used with thin layers. Looking at the pot it isn't obvious that it has been used so I suspect 30-40 layers isn't out of the question from the 100ml. This to me indicates good value for money.

*Conclusion*
Overall there isn't much else to say! I think it is a great buy for those looking for a nice easy to use LSP which will keep protecting month after month. I myself will be putting a second coat on the Ibiza and might even try it on my own car over winter.

Water behaviour was pretty special also and after applying this to the car I found it difficult getting the foam to dwell on the panels!

Water behaviour video:


----------



## Spoony

UPDATE:

Almost exactly 2 months on and I haven't actually washed the car. The dealers took care of that one for me. 

One thing to note is they didn't kill off SN Hybrid, still beading strong and sheeting well. It hasn't really dropped off much - maybe 10% if you are lucky. Product is lasting very well indeed.


----------

